# Will Aphyosemion striatum eat RCS?



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I am getting a breeding pair of theses as a gift and i would like to know if the will eat my RCS shrimp.

Here is a link to view them.

http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=9795&CFID=5483630&CFTOKEN=28427653

http://www.killi.co.uk/speciesProfile/Aphyosemion/striatum/

These are going into my 5.5 gallon in son's room.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Adults will eat small shrimp. As Aphyosemions go, STR is a medium to medium large sized one. And shrimp go RCS are kinda small. I've kept Diapterons with Ammanos and you might be ok with STR and RCS but wouldn't do it. They'f be fine with Ammanos. Or get smallet killies to keep with RCS. Diapterons would be a good albeit an expesnive choice. Killifish mouths are surprisingly big.

Here's a few more STR pics:

http://images.killi.net/s/STR/

In my opinon the best killie to keep with small shrimp would be any of the small lampeyes:

http://images.killi.net/n/NOR/


----------

